# Who tunes the early 2.5?



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've spent about a month talking with APR Germany with great excitement about getting my 150hp version tuned. They didn't recognise the box code--so I called APR in the US only to find that APR, of all people, doesn't have a tune for that engine! So if APR doesn't then who does?!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not sure about unitronic. but talk to em.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

C2 Motorsports tuned my 05.5 Jetta, REVO also offers tunes for 150hp 2.5s on their website.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I see that GIAC also has my box code. The trouble is I, and the car, are in Germany and these VW tuners don't like to mail you flashloaders, you have to go let them plug it in. Things were so much simpler with my ZX3 Focus.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Schrottplatzer said:


> Things were so much simpler with my ZX3 Focus.



lol.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

C2 motorsports can.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

Schrottplatzer said:


> I've spent about a month talking with APR Germany with great excitement about getting my 150hp version tuned. They didn't recognise the box code--so I called APR in the US only to find that APR, of all people, doesn't have a tune for that engine! So if APR doesn't then who does?!


what year is your 2.5L. I have a 07 rabbit with a 2.5 and APR had the tune for my car.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

make sure you call c2 themselves and be sure they can tune it through a dealer. my 6 1/2 hour drive to louisville i ended up not being able to get tuned just dont wanna see it happen to anyone else.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> C2 motorsports can.


You shouldn't be so confident what C2 can deliver, without a tuner on hand.


Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> You shouldn't be so confident what C2 can deliver, without a tuner on hand.
> 
> 
> Jeffrey Atwood


 lol... awesome post.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an 06 Jetta manufactured in 04/05. Unitronic adapted their Stage 1 and Stage 2 files specifically for my ECU. If you're lucky we might share the same ECU and then you would have both stages available. I know if you ship them your ECU they can perform the tune and send it back. 
Just a thought.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Thansk. I'm trying to not ship the computer since it's the wife's car. I was contacted by a new company--United Motorsports a few weeks ago and they said they could do it; even mail me the flasher (with deposit) but then the guy just disappeared, the website doesn't work, neither does his phone number--good thing I hadn't paid yet!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

i have not disappeared
my phone works
United Motorsport is new, yes.
I am certainly not, I have been here
for 10 years.

you are in Germany asking for USA market software.



-jeffrey atwood


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol. dude, you can trust jeff.

he is the one making the cams, the SRI and a couple of software set ups.

he was the brains behind C2... no he is starting his own gig.

so, dont worry.


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Cool, thanks. I'm sure you can understand my caution. I'm back in touch with Jeff now.


----------



## mr.candid (Sep 11, 2008)

so my question is what drugs is Chris on ? something isnt adding up literally... phone calls are sporadic and email seem to be only consistence to get him.

seems to me that c2 is now a 1 man team floating, when he talked to me he reminds me of a banker or some kind of financial backer. 

personally from what i did, software business is difficult to take care if when its not your only source of income. I remember all the items i would get and have to connect them to cables, do the computer thing, send them out, email, blah blah blah .....Balancing lets say two jobs...speaking


but what i CAN say is Chris will get it done, persistence is key. How many people tune a ecu from a vr6 gti with your big turbo you bolted on in your driveway, now that cool! turnn key... its a service = $

He bent backwards for me and i hope he knows i do appreciate it. Life.Live.Progress
Now if you want big money to make, it takes people, most important.

*mention this is my opinion, i am not hating. stating my experience..


----------

